# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ >  Հեռուստացույցի էկրանը ցույց չի տալիս

## Okamigo

Հարգելի ակումցիներ խորհորդի կարիք ունեմ:Ուրեմն քիչ առաջ հաղորդում էի դիտում ու հանկարծ հեռուստացույցիս էկրանը սկսեց ցույց չտալ,բայց ձայն կա?
Ինչից կլինի?

----------


## Artgeo

> Հարգելի ակումցիներ խորհորդի կարիք ունեմ:Ուրեմն քիչ առաջ հաղորդում էի դիտում ու հանկարծ հեռուստացույցիս էկրանը սկսեց ցույց չտալ,բայց ձայն կա?
> Ինչից կլինի?


 Էս էն հարցերից ա, համակարգիչս չի միանում ինչի՞ց ա:

Անջատի, լրիվ հոսանքազրկի, մի 5 րոպե սպասի, նորից միացրու։
Նայի, տելետեքս միացրած չլինի:
Փորձի ուրիշ տեղի սիգնալները նայել: Օրինակ վիդեո կամ դիվիդի։
Ալիքը փոխի։ 
Մենյուն երևո՞ւմ ա:

Ի՞նչ հեռուստացույց ա։ Էս վերևում գրածները որ անես, կարողա իմանանք ինչի բույց չի տալիս:

----------


## Okamigo

> Էս էն հարցերից ա, համակարգիչս չի միանում ինչի՞ց ա:
> 
> Անջատի, լրիվ հոսանքազրկի, մի 5 րոպե սպասի, նորից միացրու։
> Նայի, տելետեքս միացրած չլինի:
> Փորձի ուրիշ տեղի սիգնալները նայել: Օրինակ վիդեո կամ դիվիդի։
> Ալիքը փոխի։ 
> Մենյուն երևո՞ւմ ա:
> 
> Ի՞նչ հեռուստացույց ա։ Էս վերևում գրածները որ անես, կարողա իմանանք ինչի բույց չի տալիս:


Մի 10 րոպեյով անջատեցինք,միացրինք 2 րոպե ցույց տվեց,էլի էկրանը կորավ

----------


## terev

Դու դեմք ես: 
Ոնց որ բժշկին ասես, փորս ցավումա, բոյս էլ 1.70 ա, ինչից՞ կլինի:  :Smile: 
Ապեր գոնէ գրի ինչ հեռուստացույցա:

----------


## Okamigo

> Դու դեմք ես: 
> Ոնց որ բժշկին ասես, փորս ցավումա, բոյս էլ 1.70 ա, ինչից՞ կլինի: 
> Ապեր գոնէ գրի ինչ հեռուստացույցա:


Հեռուստացույցը LG 29FU3,http://www.infomincer.ru/query/tv/ti_lg.29fu3.htm#

----------


## Okamigo

Նոր մի քիչ առաջ կրկին միացրինք  5 վայրկյան ցույց տվեց,հետք էկրանը մքացավ,այսօր մետ մոտ հոսանքի տատանում էր տեղի ունեցել,կարողա դրանից եղած լինի,բայց դա մի քանի ժամ առաջ էր,մոտ մի 2-3

----------


## Artgeo

Ինտերնետը մի քիչ փորփրեցի, միանշանակ ՍԿ:

----------


## Okamigo

> Ինտերնետը մի քիչ փորփրեցի, միանշանակ ՍԿ:


ՍԿ էդ ինչա?

----------


## Artgeo

> ՍԿ էդ ինչա?


 Սերվիս կենտրոն:

----------


## Okamigo

> Սերվիս կենտրոն:


Ինչ եք կարծում ինչքան վրես կնստի վերանորոգելը?

----------


## Drigab

Օկամիգօ յան իմ հեռուստացույցնել էր փչացել բայց ես իմ սեփական խելքով լուծում գտա

----------


## Okamigo

> Օկամիգօ յան իմ հեռուստացույցնել էր փչացել բայց ես իմ սեփական խելքով լուծում գտա


Դե ախր ես ընդհանրապես սրանցից բան չեմ հասկանում,էկրաննա սևացել,ձենը կա,ինչ իմանամ ինչիցա?Վախում եմ ձեռք տալ ու մի ուրիծ բան էլ վրից փչացնեմ

----------


## Drigab

> Դե ախր ես ընդհանրապես սրանցից բան չեմ հասկանում,էկրաննա սևացել,ձենը կա,ինչ իմանամ ինչիցա?Վախում եմ ձեռք տալ ու մի ուրիծ բան էլ վրից փչացնեմ


Տնեցիքիցտ հարցրա եթե չգիտեն մասնագետի դիմի

----------


## Artgeo

> Դե ախր ես ընդհանրապես սրանցից բան չեմ հասկանում,էկրաննա սևացել,ձենը կա,ինչ իմանամ ինչիցա?Վախում եմ ձեռք տալ ու մի ուրիծ բան էլ վրից փչացնեմ


Արի մի կես ժամով անջատի, թող սառի, հետո միացրու։ Տեսնենք ինչ կլինի։ 
Ենթադրում եմ, որ ինչ-որ բան փչացել ա ու տաքանալով անջատվում ա։ Եթե տենց ա, էդ դեպքում կես ժամ անջատելուց հետո, մի քիչ երկար կաշխատի։ 

Չասիր, մենյուն հեռուստացույցի երևո՞ւմ ա, թե՞ չէ:
Մեկ էլ, հեռուստացույցի վրա լույս ա վառվում, սովորաբար, էդ լույսը ի՞նչ ա լինում։ 
Դիվիդի կամ վիդեոփլեյեր միացնելու դեպքում, էկրանը միանո՞ւմ ա։

----------


## Ժունդիայի

Հեռակառավարման վահանակով Menu և poweron սեղմակը/կոճակը միաժամանակ սեղմիր հեռուստացույցը միացրաց ժամանակ:

----------


## ministr

Մի հատ ՈՒՇԱԴՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ!!!

*Անմիջապես թարգի միացնել անջատելը ու էլ չմիացնես!!!!*

Եթե միացնում ես միանումա ու էլի անջատվումա, ուրեմն մասա փչացել, ոչ մի կնոպկա սղմել չի օգնի: Երբ անջատում ես սառումա ու էդ մասը (կիահաղորդչային) որոշ չափով վերականգնվումա: Հետ միացնելուց էլի ծակվումա (սա մասնագիտական տերմինա) ու նույն բաննա: Եթե միացած թողնես հնարավորա հոսանքի և լարման աննորմալ արժեքները շարքից հանեն նաև այլ մասեր: Հնարավոր ա, որ բարձրավոլտ տրանսֆորմատորից էլ լինի:

----------

Artgeo (16.05.2010)

----------


## Okamigo

> Արի մի կես ժամով անջատի, թող սառի, հետո միացրու։ Տեսնենք ինչ կլինի։ 
> Ենթադրում եմ, որ ինչ-որ բան փչացել ա ու տաքանալով անջատվում ա։ Եթե տենց ա, էդ դեպքում կես ժամ անջատելուց հետո, մի քիչ երկար կաշխատի։ 
> 
> Չասիր, մենյուն հեռուստացույցի երևո՞ւմ ա, թե՞ չէ:
> Մեկ էլ, հեռուստացույցի վրա լույս ա վառվում, սովորաբար, էդ լույսը ի՞նչ ա լինում։ 
> Դիվիդի կամ վիդեոփլեյեր միացնելու դեպքում, էկրանը միանո՞ւմ ա։


Ուրեմն ասեմ,կես ժամ անջատեցինք,էլի նույնը եղավ,մի պահ ցույց տվեց,էլի կորավ,ոչ մի բան չի երևում,ոչ մենյուն,սև էկրան,լույսը վառվում է,փորձել եմ դվդ և պլեյսթեյշնը միացնեմ,անօգուտ,սև էկրան

----------


## Okamigo

> Մի հատ ՈՒՇԱԴՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ!!!
> 
> *Անմիջապես թարգի միացնել անջատելը ու էլ չմիացնես!!!!*
> 
> Եթե միացնում ես միանումա ու էլի անջատվումա, ուրեմն մասա փչացել, ոչ մի կնոպկա սղմել չի օգնի: Երբ անջատում ես սառումա ու էդ մասը (կիահաղորդչային) որոշ չափով վերականգնվումա: Հետ միացնելուց էլի ծակվումա (սա մասնագիտական տերմինա) ու նույն բաննա: Եթե միացած թողնես հնարավորա հոսանքի և լարման աննորմալ արժեքները շարքից հանեն նաև այլ մասեր: Հնարավոր ա, որ բարձրավոլտ տրանսֆորմատորից էլ լինի:


Բա ինչ անեմ,մասնագետի դիմեմ,ասեմ որ այսօր հոսանքի լորգ տատանում է եղել,որի պատճառով նույնիսկ ինտերնետն էր անջատվեր,Բիլայնի մոտ նույնպես ինչ որ խնդիրներ են առաջացել

----------


## terev

> Բա ինչ անեմ,մասնագետի դիմեմ,ասեմ որ այսօր հոսանքի լորգ տատանում է եղել,որի պատճառով նույնիսկ ինտերնետն էր անջատվեր,Բիլայնի մոտ նույնպես ինչ որ խնդիրներ են առաջացել


Ապեր, ընդհանրապես սովորություն դարձրու, մասնագետին դիմելուց , ուղղություն մի ցույց տուր:
Թէ չէ կարողա ասես, հոսանքնա տատանվել, են էլ բռնի բլոկ պիտանի փոխի ու էլի չլինի: Վերջում էլ ասի, դու էիր ասել:

----------


## ministr

Եթե համոզված ես, որ հոսանքի տատանման պատճառովա եղել, ապա դիմի էլեկտրացանց: Չնայած այդ դեպքում ավելի հավանականա, որ սնման բլոկը փչանար կամ ապահովիչը վառվեր:
Ամեն դեպքում էլ չմիացնես, եթե էկրանը չի բացվում, ապա դվդ միացնելը հաստատ չի փրկի  :Smile:  Վաղը մասնագետ կանչի թող նայեն:

----------


## Okamigo

> Ապեր, ընդհանրապես սովորություն դարձրու, մասնագետին դիմելուց , ուղղություն մի ցույց տուր:
> Թէ չէ կարողա ասես, հոսանքնա տատանվել, են էլ բռնի բլոկ պիտանի փոխի ու էլի չլինի: Վերջում էլ ասի, դու էիր ասել:


Չէ,ուղղակի կասեմ էկրանը ցույց չի տալիս ու վերջ

----------

terev (16.05.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

Նոր նկատեցրին, որ թեման իմ բաժնում ա։ Մի քիչ սխալ բաժին ա։ 

*Մոդերատորական։ Թեման տեղափոխվել է համապատասխան բաժին։*

----------


## Okamigo

> Նոր նկատեցրին, որ թեման իմ բաժնում ա։ Մի քիչ սխալ բաժին ա։ 
> 
> *Մոդերատորական։ Թեման տեղափոխվել է համապատասխան բաժին։*


Շնորհակալություն

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Մինիստրը ճիշտ ա ասում: Անջատի ու էլ չմիացնես, մեկել ձեռի հետ կարաս էս թեման նայես http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/2...BD%D5%AB%D5%B6

----------


## Okamigo

> Մինիստրը ճիշտ ա ասում: Անջատի ու էլ չմիացնես, մեկել ձեռի հետ կարաս էս թեման նայես http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/2...BD%D5%AB%D5%B6




Բայց ախր չգիտեմ թե իրականում ինչիցա փչացել,եթե մասնագետը գա ասի հոսանքիցա,այ էդ ժամանակ կստիպեմ էլետրացանցերին սարքել հեռուստացույցը

----------


## ministr

Դժվար հոսանքից լինի...

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ապեր, համ ասում ես ուժեղ տատանում ա եղել համ ասում ես չգիտեմ: Մասնագետն էլ որ գա ինքն իրա գործի վրա հո քար չի գցելու: 
Բայց գլխանց ասեմ, եթե գնալու ես էլ.ցանց հենց վաղն էլ գնա, պտի հիշես կոնկրետ ժամը երբա հոսանքի տատանում եղել, կարաս ասես որ հենց միանգամից դրանից հետո փչացել ա, որ վրեքներից քցելու տեղ չունենան: Բայց գլխանց ասեմ մեր հեռուստացույցը մի շաբաթ տեվեց մինչև սարքեցին, որտև էնքան գործ են ունենում որ էլ դու սուս: Ի դեպ եթե չեն կարողանում սարքեն, ինքան գիտեմ գումարը հատուցում են: Ու երևի լավ կլինի բացած չլինի, որ չմտածեն մեկը ուզեցելա սարքի փինաչիություն ա արել, հիմա իրանց վրա ես ուզում սաղացնես: Ես հեռախոսի կոճը բացել էի ասեց էս ովա բացել բլա բլա:

----------


## terev

Okamigo, այս թեման սենց էլ մնաց: Գոնե գրի իմանանք , ինչ՞ եղավ:
Ինչն՞ էր փչացել, ինչքան՞ նստեց և այլն:

----------

Hda (06.06.2010)

----------


## Okamigo

> Okamigo, այս թեման սենց էլ մնաց: Գոնե գրի իմանանք , ինչ՞ եղավ:
> Ինչն՞ էր փչացել, ինչքան՞ նստեց և այլն:


 terev հավանականա մարդ կանչենք,որ սարքի,բայց առայժմ քուրս չի թողնում սարքել,էսոր վերջին ասպիրանտուրայի համար քննություննա,վերջացնի նոր էդ ժամանակ մասնագետ կկանչենք

----------

terev (06.06.2010)

----------


## Okamigo

Մի քիչ առաջ մասնագետներ եկան ասին չեն կարող սարքել,մեկ այլ մասնագետի համար գիտեք?

----------


## terev

Հը՞, չճարեցիր նորմալ մասնագետ:

Եթե չճարեցիր, մի հատ արհեստանոցի տեղ ասեմ: Ռադիոսիրող խանութին կպած խանութ-արհեստանոց կա, մի հատ այնտեղ հարցրու:

----------


## Okamigo

> Հը՞, չճարեցիր նորմալ մասնագետ:
> 
> Եթե չճարեցիր, մի հատ արհեստանոցի տեղ ասեմ: Ռադիոսիրող խանութին կպած խանութ-արհեստանոց կա, մի հատ այնտեղ հարցրու:


Մասնագետներ եկան տուն ու չկարողացան վերանորոգել,քո ասած տեղը կարող ես մանրամասն նկարագրես,հեռախոսահամար ունեն?

----------


## terev

> Մասնագետներ եկան տուն ու չկարողացան վերանորոգել,քո ասած տեղը կարող ես մանրամասն նկարագրես,հեռախոսահամար ունեն?


Հեռախոս ունեն, բայց համարը չգիտեմ:
Իսկ տեղը սա է 40.165538,44.515936:

----------


## Okamigo

> Հեռախոս ունեն, բայց համարը չգիտեմ:
> Իսկ տեղը սա է 40.165538,44.515936:


Որ փողոցի վրա է?

----------


## matlev

> Հեռախոս ունեն, բայց համարը չգիտեմ:
> Իսկ տեղը սա է 40.165538,44.515936:





> Որ փողոցի վրա է?


40.165538,44.515936-ն նկարում կանաչ սլաքով ա ցույց տրված, Նար-Դոս ու Խորենացի փողոցների խաչմերուկն ա:

40.165538,44.515936.jpg

Բայց ավելի լավ ա *սենց նայի:*

----------

terev (11.07.2010)

----------


## terev

Կամ էլ Պուշկինի փողոցի Սեկամ խանութում հարցրու:

----------


## Okamigo

2 օր առաջ վերջապես ժամանակ գտանք տարանք վեգայի սերվիս,պարզվեց պրոցեսորն էր փչացել,իսկ թե ինչից չիմացանք,դե համենայն դեպս վերանորոգեցին,12000 դրամ նստեց

----------

